# 安装gentoo，使用了stage4

## Freed

这个报错有人知道吗？多谢！

Error: dev-lang/spideonkey-60.5.2_p0-r2

emake failed

if you need support, post the output of `emerge --info ` = dev-lang/spidermonkey-60.5.2_p0-r2::gentoo

the complete build log and the output of `emerge --info`  = dev-lang/spidermonkey-60.5.2_p0-r2::gentoo

the complete build log is located at '/vat/tmp/portage/dev-lang/spidermonkey-60.5.2_p0-r2/temp/build.log'

The ebuild environment file is located at '/vat/tmp/portage/dev-lang/spidermonkey-60.5.2_p0-r2/temp/environment'

Working directory: '/vat/tmp/portage/dev-lang/spidermonkey-60.5.2_p0-r2/work/mozjs-60.5.2_p0-r2/jsobj'

S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/spidermonkey-60.5.2_p0-r2/work/mozjs-60.5.2_p0-r2'[/post]

----------

## danielLIU

报错具体信息没有传上来呀。只能看到在安装dev-lang/spideonkey-60.5.2_p0-r2，emake 阶段出错了

----------

## Errelin

就是编译没成功。可能是内存不足，也可能是哪里卡住了。深呼吸，重新编译就好了，这种情况以后可能大包或者多依赖的包上很常见，早点习惯起来。

----------

